
Does Religion Cause Volence - rargulati
http://quillette.com/2017/01/22/does-religion-cause-violence/
======
api
I'm not personally religious but I am skeptical -- what about all the violent
secular movements around the world over the past century?

I'm going to speculate that _ideology_ is associated with violence, but with
the exception of some radical ideologies does not cause it but serves as a
vehicle to rationalize it. People who wish to commit violent acts seize upon
whatever possible rationalizations are available.

